# Post a username and I'll draw them or something.



## Rydian (Mar 6, 2013)

Lighthearted EoF game to get me more used to the whole tablet/cursor mapping thing.


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 6, 2013)

Are we specifically posting a temp username to be drawn?
because if so, I post my own.

DRAW ME PLZ !!!


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 6, 2013)

Draw me with no gaems.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 6, 2013)

LuigiDSNumbers


----------



## Rydian (Mar 6, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Are we specifically posting a temp username to be drawn?
> because if so, I post my own.
> 
> DRAW ME PLZ !!!









EDIT: FUCK YOU COLOR CORRECTION.


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 6, 2013)

Yay


----------



## BrightNeko (Mar 6, 2013)

Want to do an art trade rydian? =D I'm not very good though http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9720554/ :<


----------



## xist (Mar 6, 2013)

Foxi4 requires rendering.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 6, 2013)

Draw Bradzx and Guild in the same Picture.
I will await the laughs.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 6, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Draw me with no gaems.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 6, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> LuigiDSNumbers


I can't find that user...


----------



## Rydian (Mar 6, 2013)

BrightNeko said:


> Want to do an art trade rydian? =D I'm not very good though http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9720554/ :<


Pft nah, this is just going to be realllly crappy stuff.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 6, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I can't find that user...


Well, yeah, he was banned before we even switched to XenForo.


----------



## BrightNeko (Mar 6, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Pft nah, this is just going to be realllly crappy stuff.


I mean outside of this thread.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 6, 2013)

xist said:


> Foxi4 requires rendering.


----------



## xist (Mar 6, 2013)

^I keep coming back to soak up the awesomeness of that picture.


----------



## Xuphor (Mar 6, 2013)

Draw Richard Simmons and Colin Mochrie.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 6, 2013)

Luigi2012SM64DS


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 6, 2013)

Rydian said:


> _*Awesome Incarnate*_


_I cry everytiem. ;O;_


----------



## Devin (Mar 6, 2013)

;O; Myself with an awesome afro. A rrrrraaaaainbbbbow afro. Yo.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 6, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Draw Bradzx and Guild in the same Picture.
> I will await the laughs.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 6, 2013)

Rydian said:


> _*bradx emitting mating calls*_


----------



## Rydian (Mar 6, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Well, yeah, he was banned before we even switched to XenForo.


But I lack stuff to go off of...


----------



## Rydian (Mar 6, 2013)

BrightNeko said:


> I mean outside of this thread.


Nah I suck too much.


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi, Brian117.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 6, 2013)

Valwin


----------



## Rydian (Mar 6, 2013)

Devin said:


> ;O; Myself with an awesome afro. A rrrrraaaaainbbbbow afro. Yo.


----------



## Flame (Mar 6, 2013)

draw me like one of your french girls.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 6, 2013)

Brian117 said:


> Hi, Brian117.


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 6, 2013)

Rydian said:


>


 
Matches me down to a T. Mmm


----------



## Dartz150 (Mar 6, 2013)

<----- Dartz150. Draw my face -u-


----------



## Rydian (Mar 6, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Valwin


----------



## Rydian (Mar 6, 2013)

Okay my hand hurts, no more for now.


----------



## Flame (Mar 6, 2013)

in that case draw me like one of your state girls..... a big fat circle.

​​​EEK!i'm sorry!​


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 6, 2013)

Gahars drowning in a sea of puns.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 6, 2013)

Flame said:


> draw me like one of your french girls.


damn you, i was gonna say that.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 6, 2013)

Draw Engert watching his favorite movie.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 6, 2013)

DO ME DO ME DO ME DO ME DO ME.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Mar 6, 2013)

draw black ice


----------



## xist (Mar 6, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> DO ME DO ME DO ME DO ME DO ME.


 
Read that back to yourself....it sounds so wrong....


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 6, 2013)

xist said:


> Read that back to yourself....it sounds so wrong....


Naw bro, that saying is so damn old, that saying it doesn't add intimate wonderings.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 6, 2013)

xist said:


> Read that back to yourself....it sounds so wrong....


I'm not sure how, but apparently you missed the


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 6, 2013)

I demand a self portrait. I must see red fur.


----------



## Engert (Mar 6, 2013)

Draw me in a Guantanamo Bay cell watching Apocalypse Now.
The horror ... the horror

Go fuck yourself Coppola!

EDIT: While being forced to pray to God three times a day before and after a meal.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 6, 2013)

Flame said:


> draw me like one of your french girls.


----------



## Xuphor (Mar 6, 2013)

Never drew Richard Simmons and Colin Mochrie, eh?

Fine, here's an actual request:
Wolfmanz51.

Who, you may ask?
http://gbatemp.net/members/wolfmanz51.144394/

I'm curious as to what your drawing of that would look like.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Mar 6, 2013)

Rydian said:


>


I had to change my underwear after I saw that.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 6, 2013)

Dartz150 said:


> <----- Dartz150. Draw my face -u-


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 6, 2013)

ME ME ME ME ME ME MEOW....eh hem....ME ME ME


----------



## Rydian (Mar 6, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Gahars drowning in a sea of puns.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 6, 2013)

Bahahaha!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 6, 2013)

Costello


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 6, 2013)

do me


----------



## Flame (Mar 6, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> do me


 
no Homo?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 6, 2013)

Flame said:


> no Homo?


right


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 7, 2013)

Draw TaeWong


----------



## Rydian (Mar 7, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Draw Engert watching his favorite movie.


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 7, 2013)

Oooh, animated, nice touch there.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 7, 2013)

That is exactly what I had in mind when I made my request.

Have you considered art school, by any chance? It's never too late.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 7, 2013)

Gahars said:


> That is exactly what I had in mind when I made my request.
> 
> Have you considered art school, by any chance? It's never too late.


Round circles and readable penmanship?  Overrated.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 7, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Round circles and readable penmanship? Overrated.


 
Welcome to post-postmodernism.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 7, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Welcome to post-postmodernism.


Boobs aren't perfectly round.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 7, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Boobs aren't perfectly round.


 
...Yet.


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 7, 2013)

Nah, implants are also overrated.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 7, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> DO ME DO ME DO ME DO ME DO ME.









It was that phrase, or "Hey ladies, I'm over 13 18!", but text is annoying.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Mar 7, 2013)

Draw me.

EoF? Giant Black Cock.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 7, 2013)

Rydian said:


> It was that phrase, or "Hey ladies, I'm over 13 18!", but text is annoying.


I love it.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 7, 2013)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> draw black ice





Black-Ice said:


> ME ME ME ME ME ME MEOW....eh hem....ME ME ME


----------



## Veho (Mar 7, 2013)

HugeCock  

inb4 giant rooster


----------



## Rydian (Mar 7, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> I demand a self portrait. I must see red fur.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Mar 7, 2013)

Dee.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 7, 2013)

Yepi69


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 7, 2013)

DoubleeDee said:


> Dee.


inb4 Rydian draws Dee-Dee in an act of defiance.

*Double "Dee"*​*



*​*LOL U MAD?*​


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> inb4 Rydian draws Dee-Dee in an act of defiance.
> 
> Double "Dee"​
> 
> ...


Fix image pl0x


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 7, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Fix image pl0x


Imageshack must've had some bandwidth issues, I swapped it to Gifsoup.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Imageshack must've had some bandwidth issues, I swapped it to Gifsoup.


Now I can like your post


----------



## Xuphor (Mar 7, 2013)

OK, Rydian, I know we don't like each other very much, but you're completely ignoring my requests. One of them, I admit, was stupid, but the other one was a real username request.

Shouldn't you be doing everyone that requests? I'm not even requesting myself.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 7, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> OK, Rydian, I know we don't like each other very much, but you're completely ignoring my requests. One of them, I admit, was stupid, but the other one was a real username request.
> 
> Shouldn't you be doing everyone that requests? I'm not even requesting myself.


I'm going in order.  A post on page 4 is currently a reply to page 2, etc.


----------



## Xuphor (Mar 7, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I'm going in order. A post on page 4 is currently a reply to page 2, etc.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 7, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Black Ice's DO MEMEMEMEME post was after mine, and you did that one.


The request FOR him was made by somebody else BEFORE he posted, and I quoted him as well because both posts requested the same person, to make sure both of them would get the forum alerts.


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 7, 2013)

Xuphor said:


>


LOL


----------



## Xuphor (Mar 7, 2013)

Rydian said:


> The request FOR him was made by somebody else BEFORE he posted, and I quoted him as well because both posts requested the same person, to make sure both of them would get the forum alerts.


 
Yea, my bad, just realized that.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 7, 2013)

I cause disagreements without even being around.
Damn im awesome


----------



## Xuphor (Mar 7, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I cause disagreements without even being around.
> Damn im awesome


 
Nah, you didn't cause anything, believe me. Everyone loves you.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 8, 2013)

Rydian said:


>


(12:37:46 AM) Monkat: It's actually quite brilliant. It has a very minimalist quality to it. What's important is to examine what *is* there. The mouth is covered with red, very clearly fake and exaggerated lipstick, and the orange hair actually sits on*top* of the head, as if it is a wig. Symbols of falsehood. The eyes, of a cool color (contrasting with the hair and lipstick--the sad eyebrows contrasting with the smile is also a nice touch to differentiate the eyes), are crosseyed. One looks towards the fart, the other turns away. One faces reality, while the other searches for another truth. The sad eyebrows introduce a melancholy to the image that suggests that what is real is bad, and what is a lie (lipstick, hair -- mouth in a smile) is happiness, that ignorance is bliss. I also note that the fart is coming from an area *after* the body has finished being drawn. The fart, a symbol of the unhappy reality infront of you, is shown as inevitable. Even without a body to produce it, the fart exists. The truth is inevitable.
(12:38:30 AM) Monkat: You truly have created a masterpiece, touching on the entry into madness, the acceptance of pleasing lies, and the impossible avoidance of ugly truths.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 10, 2013)

Engert said:


> Draw me in a Guantanamo Bay cell watching Apocalypse Now.
> The horror ... the horror
> 
> Go fuck yourself Coppola!
> ...


Nah.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 10, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Never drew Richard Simmons and Colin Mochrie, eh?
> 
> Fine, here's an actual request:
> Wolfmanz51.
> ...








Samus's hair fluttering in the breeze.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 10, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Costello


----------



## Rydian (Mar 10, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> do me


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 10, 2013)

Rydian said:


>


HOW DARE YOU...

WHERES MY TOP HAT AND MONOCLE


----------



## Rydian (Mar 10, 2013)

You're naked.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 10, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> Draw TaeWong


----------



## Gahars (Mar 10, 2013)

Rydian said:


>


 
I am both relieved and disappointed that you did not draw his pee pee place going boing.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 10, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I am both relieved and disappointed that you did not draw his pee pee place going boing.


I did.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 10, 2013)

maxlwin536 said:


> Draw me.
> 
> EoF? Giant Black Cock.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 10, 2013)

Veho said:


> HugeCock
> 
> inb4 giant rooster


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Mar 10, 2013)

Rydian said:


>


 
LOL I SEE A COCK IN THAT PICTURE xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Veho (Mar 10, 2013)

Rydian said:


>


Pft, cheapest copout evar.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 10, 2013)

Veho said:


> Pft, cheapest copout evar.


Oh hush, you know you wanted me to stroke my pen in that fashion.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't think anyone said _"p1ngpong"_ yet.

I'm saying _p1ngpong_, preferably in his seckz dungaeon where he keeps all the banned _members_, if you catch my drift.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 11, 2013)

Draw me like one of those French Lucarios! ;o;


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 11, 2013)

draw devin


----------



## chyyran (Mar 12, 2013)

Draw me with clothes on.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 12, 2013)

draw p1ngpong holding Pong20302000


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Mar 13, 2013)

Draw me ;O;


----------



## Rydian (Mar 13, 2013)

DoubleeDee said:


> Dee.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 13, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Yepi69


No clue.


----------



## Flame (Mar 13, 2013)

im going the 1st to say it. this new drawing pad which you brought, is kindaa shit. :|


----------



## Rydian (Mar 13, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't think anyone said _"p1ngpong"_ yet.
> 
> I'm saying _p1ngpong_, preferably in his seckz dungaeon where he keeps all the banned _members_, if you catch my drift.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 13, 2013)

Flame said:


> im going the 1st to say it. this new drawing pad which you brought, is kindaa shit. :|








I mean it's not like I'm drawing them to look like they were drawn in crayons on paper on purpose.  I mean it's not like the background is tinted and textured, and the lines are made with different brushes that simulate what it'd be like to draw on paper.





Oh wait, maybe the tablet is fine and I'm just purposely making the images look like they were drawn in crayon by a 6-year old.  Just maybe.

EDIT: Because I have no art skills, which I knew before getting this, I got it for fun.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 13, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Draw me like one of those French Lucarios! ;o;


----------



## Rydian (Mar 13, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> draw devin


Dunno' enough.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 13, 2013)

Ron said:


> Draw me with clothes on.


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 13, 2013)

Draw p1ngpong, Toni Plutonij, DinohScene and me doing the Harlem Shake!  
And whatever else you want to make it more awesome!


----------



## The Milkman (Mar 14, 2013)

xwatchmanx, or just me :3


----------



## jomaper (Mar 16, 2013)

Rydian said:


>


Damn it looks like he has a galaxy over his head. That's some deep shit


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 16, 2013)

Me!


----------



## rastsan (Mar 17, 2013)

rastsan.  oh and maybe flame...


----------



## Rydian (Mar 17, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> draw p1ngpong holding Pong20302000


----------



## Rydian (Mar 17, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Draw me ;O;


----------



## Rydian (Mar 17, 2013)

Attila13 said:


> Draw p1ngpong, Toni Plutonij, DinohScene and me doing the Harlem Shake!
> And whatever else you want to make it more awesome!


Too lazy.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 17, 2013)

Draw me then, not that you have much to go on I guess.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 17, 2013)

Zantigo said:


> xwatchmanx, or just me :3


----------



## The Milkman (Mar 17, 2013)

Rydian said:


>


 
I love the shading and professional use of color


----------



## Rydian (Mar 17, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> Me!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 17, 2013)

ME!


----------



## Coolperez8 (Mar 17, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Lighthearted EoF game to get me more used to the whole tablet/cursor mapping thing.


 
Hey can you draw My Icon Character Exactly As Is? I need a high res icon as mine is low res


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 18, 2013)

your getting better


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 18, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> You're getting better./!


I apologize for being a grammar Nazi, but this matters, urgently.
*Fix'd.
The slash indicates if this is a ! Sequence, or a . Sequence.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 18, 2013)

desu ne


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 18, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> I apologize for being a grammar Nazi, but this matters, urgently.
> *Fix'd.
> The slash indicates if this is a ! Sequence, or a . Sequence.


...


----------



## pkprostudio (Mar 18, 2013)

pkprostudio


----------



## raystriker (Mar 18, 2013)

Umm... Can you do something with Raystriker?


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 18, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Too lazy.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 18, 2013)

Rydian said:


>


 
EPIC!
My next profile picture


----------



## jomaper (Mar 18, 2013)

C-can I h-have some Mr. Popo?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2013)

Rydian, I have been waiting all this time. perhaps you didn't think my post was asking to draw me?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 20, 2013)

draw  me and catboy battling


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 25, 2013)

Do me!


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Mar 25, 2013)

Draw me with Mega Man, Doom Guy, Mario, Red and a lot of other video game characters!


----------



## Rydian (Mar 25, 2013)

rastsan said:


> rastsan.  oh and maybe flame...


----------



## Rydian (Mar 25, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> Draw me then, not that you have much to go on I guess.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 25, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> ME!


----------



## Rydian (Mar 25, 2013)

pkprostudio said:


> pkprostudio


----------



## Rydian (Mar 25, 2013)

raystriker said:


> Umm... Can you do something with Raystriker?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 25, 2013)

jomaper said:


> C-can I h-have some Mr. Popo?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 25, 2013)

Rydian said:


>


Not cool man, not cool.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 25, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Not cool man, not cool.


Don't blame me for that bad sushi, I'm not a chef.


----------



## broitsak (Mar 25, 2013)

Draw me?


----------



## jomaper (Mar 25, 2013)

Rydian said:


>


Oh man, cant put that piece of work in my avatar because of the size limitation


----------



## TheMasterSSA (Mar 26, 2013)

Draw me please! 
EDIT: Don't put anything inappropriate, or i wont hear the end of it.


----------



## alex_0706 (Mar 27, 2013)

why not draw me:


----------



## pasc (Mar 27, 2013)

draw hadrian and FAST6191 they deserve it for being awesome !


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 27, 2013)

You should like just draw a penis or something.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 28, 2013)

Narayan said:


> Rydian, I have been waiting all this time. perhaps you didn't think my post was asking to draw me?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 28, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> draw  me and catboy battling


But you already got one.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 28, 2013)

Rydian said:


> But you already got one.


i got more than one but who cares


----------



## DaggerV (Mar 29, 2013)

Heh, draw something for me and i"ll make it my user pic.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 29, 2013)

I request to be a drawlinginging


----------



## _kbnft (Mar 30, 2013)

Draw TaeWong.


----------



## Yumi (Mar 30, 2013)

Draw ME-ow!

_(...get it? as in me for meow and you? .-. )_


----------



## Rydian (Mar 30, 2013)

[M]artin said:


> Do me!


----------



## Rydian (Mar 30, 2013)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> Draw me with Mega Man, Doom Guy, Mario, Red and a lot of other video game characters!


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 30, 2013)

I think I just made a mess in my pants!


----------



## Rydian (Mar 30, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> Draw me?


----------



## finkmac (Mar 30, 2013)

Would you draw a facsimile of me, please?


----------



## Langin (Mar 30, 2013)

Omg this is awesome! Could you draw me? c;


----------



## EthanObi (Apr 1, 2013)

Draw me like this guy Here
Make sure you get the smile :3


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 3, 2013)

I am unfortunately curious.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 3, 2013)

sure why not, draw me!


----------



## Rydian (Apr 3, 2013)

TheMasterSSA said:


> Draw me please!
> EDIT: Don't put anything inappropriate, or i wont hear the end of it.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 3, 2013)

alex_0706 said:


> why not draw me:


----------



## Rydian (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah I think I'm done with this... after 8 pages I'm just getting lazy now.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 3, 2013)

Rydian said:


>


I just watched Kiki's Delivery Service and the cat, Jiji looks like this.


----------



## TheMasterSSA (Apr 3, 2013)

Rydian said:


>


----------

